# Big Bord Gais bill on moving to Airtricity



## inasoup (8 Jul 2010)

Recently we changed our gas supplier from Bord gas to Airtricity. In the past two months we don't recollect using heating even once as it was very warm and there was no need for it. Still, we received a bill for 296E for two months. In the past we have received bills from 50 euros to the max being 105E at the peak of winter. When we talked to Bord Gas, they said the previous bills were estimated bills but this is the correct reading bill so it has to be correct. But how can one get such a huge bill in summer that too when you don't even put on the Gas switch. And its just impossible to pay about 300 euros when we were expecting it to be the minimum possible as we didn't use heating. Bord Gas representatives were uncooperative and said we have to pay the bill and they can't do anything as we have switched to another operator. How can we deal with this issue


----------



## jpd (8 Jul 2010)

Have you checked the meter readings?

If your winter bills were based on an estimated reading, then they could have understated the amount of gas used and thus you may have been undercharged for many months. When you changed to Airtricity, presumably there was an actual meter reading and the shortfall was made up thus leading to your higher bill.

If so, then you are liable for the bill and will have to come to some arrangement eg pay off 20E a month or whatever you can afford.


----------



## inasoup (8 Jul 2010)

Thank you for the reply...So can we ask Bord gas to allow us to pay in installments? Coz they were very curt in their response and didn't offer any solution and just told us to clear the bill. It sounded as if they were upset about losing customers. Has anybody else faced such a problem after switching from Bord gas?
Also, can the bill fluctuate from as low as 50E for 2 months to 296E. Also in there any chance that there is fault with the meter?


----------



## maybemaybe (8 Jul 2010)

OMG! I had the exact same problem, but my bill was higher! I went from ESB to Airtricity and got a bill of 500 odd euros?! It was Airtricity who were at fault, but it took two sleepless nights and alot of calculating to get it right. You need to check the meter reading in comparison to the bill, if its a thing its the same, you may be snookered, if not, you'll have to submit a new reading. However, I do know from speaking with several of my friends, and witnessing it first hand, Bord Gais are not as "friendly" as ESB. In that, if you are in arrears, they don't want the sob story, just pay it. ESB are much more obliging. Not sure about Airtricity, cos I moved straight back to ESB....my nerves and heart couldn't take another mistake like that!
Check the reading and go from there.


----------



## rustbucket (9 Jul 2010)

Had the same problem. Got a whopper of a bill in April. 400 euro. Our previous bills over winter were 75-120 a month. Problem was all the winter bills were estimates. When they finally come out to read the meter they make the adjustments and give you the bill accordingly to bring you up to date. It was really difficult to pay but we managed. Its crazy in this day and age that they are still 'estimated' bills. Why the meters cant give live readings electronically by now I dont understant. When you get a whopper of a bill like that it is really inconvenient and in some cases very difficult to manage- especially if you are carefull budget wise and are on the breadline


----------



## mathepac (9 Jul 2010)

inasoup said:


> Thank you for the reply...So can we ask Bord gas to allow us to pay in installments? ...


You can certaibly ask, but only Bord Gais can decide about instalment payments.

It seems the common thread here is estimated readings eventually leading to a big bill when the meter is read.

There's a number of ways of preventing this


Send off the card that the meter-reader drops through the door with the actual reading filled in
Submit actual readings online via the suppliers website
Sign up for your suppliers "budget billing" system that spreads energy-cost evenly over the year.


----------



## rockofages (9 Jul 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Problem was all the winter bills were estimates.


And during the coldest winter in modern history.


----------



## jpd (9 Jul 2010)

rockofages said:


> And during the coldest winter in modern history.



You can hardly blame Bord Gaís for the weather


----------



## rustbucket (10 Jul 2010)

jpd said:


> You can hardly blame Bord Gaís for the weather



No but you can for the prices!


----------



## bluemac (10 Jul 2010)

we had a similar thing and a huge bill for the last 2 months but they were all read not estimates 220 was the last bill april and may....  we live in a small new build very well insulated... recon my average bills are 1300 a year..  use to live in a bigger property in london victorian no insulation 60 a month averaged out per year or less... the bills over here are huge...

I know there less people and will cost more to get it to the end user but i recon we pay twice as much here for gas and electric over all..


----------

